# Youtube downloaders not working.



## Chetan1991 (Jun 28, 2014)

Some time ago the "ssyoutube" trick stipped working. The website that opens shows no link found. Now even keep-vid is also not letting me download youtube videos. Youtube video downloader extensions have already been removed from Chrome app store.

Is there any other reliable source that will let someone download youtube, while presenting a choice of formats to download in, like keep-vid.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 30, 2014)

tru KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more! itz wrkin 4 my friends


----------



## sakthibruce (Jun 30, 2014)

How about IDM


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 30, 2014)

try 4k Video Downloader : 
4K Video Downloader | Free Video Downloader for PÐ¡, Mac and Linux | 4K Download


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 30, 2014)

Download from this site without java - Free Online YouTube Downloader: Download YouTube Videos, Facebook and many others!


----------



## ptraj2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have also a similar type of Problem. When I use My BSNL Broadband connection, it shows "an error occurred, Please try again later"... Learn more. and when I copy its Url and paste to ytd youtube down loader it gives the message that "failed...." But with the same settings I use Airtel 3g datacard. I can not only watch videos but even download them well in the above downloader. If any body coud find its solution then please suggest.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 9, 2014)

Use IDM, the best of the best till date for me.

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> Download from this site without java - Free Online YouTube Downloader: Download YouTube Videos, Facebook and many others!


By saying "ssyoutube", he meant this site only.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 9, 2014)

HD Transform.com

Simple and a lot of features


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 10, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> try 4k Video Downloader :
> 4K Video Downloader | Free Video Downloader for PÐ¡, Mac and Linux | 4K Download



+1 for the 4k downloader..


----------



## insaneYLN (Jul 11, 2014)

@Chetan1991, if you have Mozilla Firefox, then install this add-on/extension called _Download YouTube Videos as MP4_.


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 15, 2014)

try YouTube Video Converter and Download - ClipConverter.cc its good


----------

